
Tesla to face charges that it threatened to deport workers reporting injuries - tareqak
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/10/03/tesla-to-face-charges-that-it-threatened-to-deport-workers-if-they-reported-injuries/
======
tareqak
Original title: "Tesla to face charges that it threatened to deport workers if
they reported injuries" (4 characters over the limit).

